

Using Metadata/Attributes in PHP - jawngee
http://interfacelab.com/metadataattributes-in-php/

======
jamongkad
Fascinating, learned something new about PHP. I can think of writing several
ORM libraries that could take advantage of PHP's reflection class. Too bad
though that most PHP coders do not take advantage of the languages diamonds in
the rough so to speak such as __call(), __get(), array_map and the like.

~~~
jawngee
Thanks :)

Will be posting more stuff of a similar nature soon.

~~~
jamongkad
Excellent oh btw if you're interested I'm the current maintainer of the
Functional PHP extension. Perhaps we could share notes.

~~~
shaunxcode
do you have a link to that? I stumbled on some functional php stuff before but
it didn't appear to be that active? I've been dabbling with my own stuff
combining functional concepts with fluent expressions. It yields some
surprisingly succinct solutions which look a lot like python list
comprehensions actually.

~~~
jamongkad
sure here ya go
[http://metaphp.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=fp_docs&PH...](http://metaphp.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=fp_docs&PHPSESSID=d8d595f9487ee0d17e4d16b74ef06375)

We're currently trying to build some sort of community around it. The source
code should be there. If not just let me know and I'll have it fix in jiff.
Feel free to contribute to the library. I use the library extensively on our
in house framework. So it should help you if the need arises.

